# Willow island dam access



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am going to be in Marietta this coming weekend for the antler less muzzleloader season. I was wondering if there is any fishing access below willow island dam. If possible id like to get In some night fishing any help is appreciated
Red


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

As far as I know, it's still under construction, and there isn't any access. You can fish Devola on the Muskingum, or, Belleville is a few miles down river of Parkersburg on the W.Va side.


----------



## Ringleader (Aug 7, 2014)

There is access to a pier they've installed below the dam, but the fishing has been pretty much ruined by the construction. You turn off route 2 and follow the gravel road until you see the security gate, then turn left into the parking lot. Can't miss it. Follow the path down the bank to the pier.
If you're gonna be in Marietta, Devol's Dam is probably your best bet, although the water is still pretty low. Hopefully this rain brings it back up a little bit so the sauger and walleye bite starts.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you very much. I think I'll give the devola dam a try. Last year i during slug week I was turned back by security at willow island. I'll post if I do any good
Redcanoe59


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

I gave devola dam a try both Friday and Saturday night. Friday I caught a 17 inch sauger or sauger ( not sure which) on my second cast and then spent 3 hrs in the rain to catch only a small channel catfish. There was a guy who lived close enough to ride his trike to the dam fishing with me, he said nobody had caught a walleye/saugeye/sauger in a while but that they move up early November. He was pretty put off when I got one on my second cast. I came back Saturday fot an hour and never got bit.


----------



## Ringleader (Aug 7, 2014)

A buddy and I were at Devola half the day Friday and only caught two small drum. Fished the Ohio this evening and slayed hybrids on the shoreline at Marietta... On chicken livers, trying to get his daughter some channel cats lol. I hooked into probably the biggest smallie of my life on a spinner and lost it ten feet from the bank. I was sick to my stomach. One of those where I'd rather not seen it before it came off.


----------



## Ringleader (Aug 7, 2014)

As far as being turned away, the pier is public access. As long as you don't try to go through the gate, you should be okay. The parking lot for the pier is just before the gate.


----------

